# Silkie crowing early?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have these silkies, at the VERY MOST they are 11 weeks old.

For almost a week now, I've been hearing this very faint crowing sound coming from the silkie cage.

So I snuck out there this morning and found out that my silkie was crowing up a storm. Well if you could call the sound that comes out a silkie a crow! haha! It was like my old rooster crowing into a paper towel roll tube. lol










Here is a recent photo of him.

Does anyone know what age a silkie generally starts crowing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure about silkies but we ended up with an Americauna rooster that started crowing around 9 weeks or so. The crowing wasn't much of a crow but I guess they have to start somewhere.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

We had silkies growing up, and had one start crowing super early too. We were shocked! lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Since I saw him trying to mount one of my other silkies can I assume that one is a female? Or will male chickens mount other male chickens?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, at times they will mount the same sex for dominance...sounds like you may have quite an "energetic" lil guy....as for the crowing, I have found it can be very individual as to when they start crowing...

He's cute BTW


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have never seen any of our roosters mount each other.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I put them in the chicken tractor. The first third has my silkies (separated from the babies for probably another week till the babies are bigger) and in the second half I have 5 RI Reds, 5 Barred Rocks, 3 cuckoo marans, 1 younger wild jungle fowl and 1 order wild jungle fowl. The interesting thing about the wild ones is that the tiny one is the same age as the domestics I got. Maybe even a day older, and is the size of a 3-4 day old domestic chick. The older wild one is the same size as my domestic layers and is a month older? Maybe more than a month older.


----------

